# i have a LUSH problem....



## remyriot (Apr 14, 2015)

here's my collection of goodies!


----------



## Hisaehime (Apr 28, 2015)

Waaaw ! I like it ! I want this collection haha !


----------



## Chelsssea (Feb 14, 2016)

omg I'm so jealous. Love Lush!!


----------



## soonari (Feb 15, 2016)

Wow it's like a mini LUSH store!


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 16, 2016)

I like how you store your bath bombs. Mine are just in drawers.


----------



## Dadale (Apr 17, 2016)

wowww


----------



## FNPbeauty (Jan 2, 2017)

I am so jelly of this collection. Love Lush.


----------



## PinkHearts2314 (Mar 31, 2017)

Omg, I want to have a collection like that soon! I'm on my way little by little lol


----------



## Lifescocktail (Apr 9, 2017)

I like that "problem" :O
I feel like going to Lush store too...


----------



## Shannon2277 (May 17, 2017)

I still have not tried Lush but having been wanting to so bad


----------



## juraseka (Jul 26, 2017)

Oh my! I love it! Can I come over to your place?? Haha, no but seriously Lush is amazing!


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Sep 14, 2017)

Just looks like mini Lush store From how long you are collecting all these???


----------



## Barbie1 (Sep 19, 2017)

I have 3 bath bombs I plan on using for my birthday week to relax.I used to love lush but I went there with a guy on a date once and I think he ruined it for me havent been back or ordered anything online since it brings back bad vibes.


----------



## juraseka (Sep 25, 2017)

I don't see any problems there..


----------



## Barbie1 (Oct 9, 2017)

I have tried every lush bath bomb lol even the holiday ones.I like sex bomb the pink one the best but it stains my bathtub with a purple rim around where I filled the water so the clean up is annoying sometimes.I try to get ones that dont leave a residue or glitter or seaweed or any colors behind.It can get messy.The bubble bars are nice too the flamingo is a really good one it smells like candy.The rainbow fun I bought before it feels like play - doh and kinda smells like it too its weird I dont recommend the fun bars it doesnt leave as much of a rainbow either the colors are not that vibrant / bright.It doesnt smell good unless you like how play doh smells lol.


----------

